# Inor is in my kitchen



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor is doing something in my kitchen. So who gave him a recipe?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It must be TEOTWAWKI


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

marizpanzastollin


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Uh oh... O.O


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So far "how do you soften butter" and "I need a thermometer that goes to 295 F".


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Even the dogs are staying out of there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Tell him he better be cleaning it, fixing the sink, or making you some herbal tea or else he's wrong!!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It will be interesting to see his reaction when he sees this thread. LOL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Keep us posted. This isn't going to turn out well.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Have him try this recipe - it is almost idiot proof/ Almost.



Hot Crab Rangoon Dip with Won Ton Chips


Total Time:13 minPrep:3 minCook:10 min 

Yield:12 servings

Level: Easy




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Ingredients
2 (8-ounce) packages cream cheese, cut into cubes
2 (6-ounce) cans lump crabmeat, drained and shredded
1 (10-ounce) can condensed shrimp bisque
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoons lemon juice
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 scallion, finely chopped
For the Won Ton Chips:
Peanut oil
1 package won ton wrappers
Salt, to taste


Directions

Preheat broiler.

Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl and stir to combine. Place in a broiler-proof serving dish and broil for 10 minutes or until hot and bubbly.

For the Won Ton Chips:

Heat 2 inches of peanut oil in a Dutch oven or fryer to 350 degrees F. Add won ton wrappers in batches to fry lightly. Remove from oil and let drain on paper towels before serving. Season with salt


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I think shotlady is right!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

cobracon2 said:


> I think shotlady is right!


Nope he wouldn't make anything with more than three or four ingredients.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You do have smoke detectors don't you?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

James m said:


> You do have smoke detectors don't you?


Yes indeed.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Well it's English Toffee. Sort of. The pan isn't the ten by fifteen so it is going to be thick toffee. And he stated that the measurements were taken as "suggestions". So we will see.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I knew it was candy when you said he needed a thermometer that went that high...

The softened butter? Well, I went a different direction with that one. Mostly cause I can be kind of freaky....:rulaiz:


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

You may need a dentist by morning


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

If he's makin Rabbit Dressing.., It was me. Am I gonna get banned if he burns the house down? :laughhard:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Screw you clowns man! When the SHTF I'm gonna be sitting here eating homemade Heath bars! What are you gonna be doing? :armata_PDT_37:

Actually it is pretty easy:

Melt 1 pound of butter.

Once butter is melted, mix in the following:

2 cups of sugar
1/4 teaspoon of salt (I put in some extra because Mrs Inor only buys unsalted butter - 2 or 3 1/4 teaspoons. - I do not remember.)
1 tablespoon of white corn syrup (I put in about 1 1/2 tablespoons because some of the corn syrup sticks to the spoon.)

Mix it on medium heat until it is 295 degrees, then pour into a buttered pan. After it sits for an hour or so, convince your wife to go melt some chocolate chips to spread on the top.

As a side note: I heated it a bit hotter than 295 degrees because at 295 degrees it still looked like the time I made foam insulation from automatic transmission fluid. So I am guessing I heated it to about 325 give or take.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well a man making some candy for his Mrs is not wrong at all then...damned...why didn't I think of that? I would have had a better weekend. Darn it Inor...help a brother out now and then...PM goes both direction you know.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Toffee??!! I want some!! I can just suck on it if it's too hard.
Shut up OSFG.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sweet, I helped make Apple fritters this morning.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow thats nice


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Next up? Beer Can Chicken!


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I made cinnamon rolls this morning


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Next up? Beer Can Chicken!


You damn right! I was planning to do it Saturday, but we stopped and had such a big lunch, supper ended up being light. But being home for 3 weeks now, I have plenty of time to give it a shot.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

cobracon2 said:


> I made cinnamon rolls this morning


Ooooh - I think I will make Monkey Bread tomorrow. Have some Rhodes roll dough that I need to use up. Thanks cobracon.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Ooooh - I think I will make Monkey Bread tomorrow. Have some Rhodes roll dough that I need to use up. Thanks cobracon.


say what?????









sorry to borrow your avitar Bigdog...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you wife or spouse or .... likes fudge you can make it with just a few ingredients. It is very, very easy and doesn't require a candy thermometer. You willl need one can of condensed milk, one bag of chocolate chips, a pinch of salt and some vanilla flavoring. Line an 8 or 9 inch pan with foil or waxed paper. Put the chocolate chips in a microwave safe bowl and put in microwave for 30 seconds, stir and repeat until chocolate is melted. Add can of condensed milk (contents only not the can) to the chocolate, stir and quickly add one pinch of salt and a teaspoon of vanilla, stir and put into lined pan. Smooth and put into the fridge for at least an hour. You can add nuts or smashed up peppermint sticks if you want to.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mexican pizza. With taco leftovers.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Inor is doing something in my kitchen. So who gave him a recipe?


Kickin ass and frying bacon, and he's all outta bacon!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

My Hubby made French toast, bacon, and homemade biscuits this morning.
nananananana


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I love me some toffee! Let me know if it turns out good so I can try it. Kinda leery of the recipe Inor posted. Sounds a little mad scientisty...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> You damn right! I was planning to do it Saturday, but we stopped and had such a big lunch, supper ended up being light. But being home for 3 weeks now, I have plenty of time to give it a shot.


You know you have to leave most of the beer in the can, right? :very_drunk:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> You know you have to leave most of the beer in the can, right? :very_drunk:


Slip never said anything about that. I thought it was the can and the chemicals from the burning paint on the can that gave it the flavor?!?! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Nope he wouldn't make anything with more than three or four ingredients.


Well then, he needs to learn the US Army breakfast staple - SOS. Served each and every morning.
(Did I just hear OldSFGuy gag & retch?)
And this is real stick to your ribs good, not the sissy Navy stuff they call "creamed chipped beef." Ain't no sissy stuff in MY Army.

All you need is ground beef, flour, water, and sliced bread.

1. Brown a pound or so ground beef. The cheap stuff, not ground chuck or something like that.
2.DO NOT drain grease - it is an essential part.
3. Make a roux of white flour and water.
4. While beef/grease is still hot, whisk in roux until you've got a substance that resembles concrete.
5. Add water while still stirring until you reach the desired consistancy. Put in a bunch of salt and black pepper.
6. Toast your bread, pour the beef/gravy mixture over it.
7. Add hotsauce to taste. Hotsauce is a mess hall staple, mainly used to disguise flavor. I still use hotsauce today on dang near everything I eat.

And there you have it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well then, he needs to learn the US Army breakfast staple - SOS. Served each and every morning.
> (Did I just hear OldSFGuy gag & retch?)
> And this is real stick to your ribs good, not the sissy Navy stuff they call "creamed chipped beef." Ain't no sissy stuff in MY Army.
> 
> ...


We had that about once a week growing up. I liked it - a lot! But ditto on the hot sauce.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I had my fill of it in the Air Force.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> We had that about once a week growing up. I liked it - a lot! But ditto on the hot sauce.


It builds character, doesn't it?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I had my fill of it in the Air Force.


No, say it isn't so! The Air Force?
I ate in the Air Force Transient Mess at Danang Air Base a few times, and those guys ate like kings! Kings, I'm tellin' ya!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It builds character, doesn't it?


Is that what that is? I always just called it pressure in my bowels. Hmmmm...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

BagLady said:


> My Hubby made French toast, bacon, and homemade biscuits this morning.
> nananananana


Damn I miss those ranger-ettes.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well then, he needs to learn the US Army breakfast staple - SOS. Served each and every morning.
> (Did I just hear OldSFGuy gag & retch?)
> And this is real stick to your ribs good, not the sissy Navy stuff they call "creamed chipped beef." Ain't no sissy stuff in MY Army.
> 
> ...


My Dad did 21 yrs in the Navy,he had at least 20 acronyms for SOS,lol.No,he didn't like it.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Toffee??!! I want some!! I can just suck on it if it's too hard.
> Shut up OSFG.


OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
I don't want to get banned.

I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.

AJ


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

A J said:


> OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
> I don't want to get banned.
> 
> I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.
> ...


MrsInor is watching.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A J said:


> OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
> I don't want to get banned.
> 
> I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.
> ...


I've met AJ and I concur, he is a nice guy. Do not ban him.

On a side note: I want all of the mods to take notice that I did not even touch BagLady's open invitation. Just sayin'...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well then, he needs to learn the US Army breakfast staple - SOS. Served each and every morning.
> (Did I just hear OldSFGuy gag & retch?)
> And this is real stick to your ribs good, not the sissy Navy stuff they call "creamed chipped beef." Ain't no sissy stuff in MY Army.
> 
> ...


Hell no I didn't retch..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A J said:


> OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
> I don't want to get banned.
> 
> I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.
> ...


corrective actions


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A J said:


> OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
> I don't want to get banned.
> 
> I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.
> ...


I must have missed something.....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

A J said:


> OMG, it is sooo difficult not to take this thread elsewhere with that one!
> I don't want to get banned.
> 
> I really want to put that post as a quote in my signature, but that wouldn't be very nice, and I'm actually a very nice guy.
> ...


I can't believe I missed it. Probably a good thing I did...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Has your husband humped a 125 lb ruck sack up a 7,000 foot mountain in order to set up an over watch and then call in 3 J-dams on20 Taliban who have been shooting anti aircraft guns at american planes?...damn the things women find attractive these days..I'm just in the wrong business...baking cookies would have been a hell of a lot easier to learn.
> 
> Damn I miss those ranger-ettes.


Nope. But, He has held my hair while I was puking..(when I had long hair). He has picked me up and taken me to the bathroom..and wiped me..when I hurt my back. He has gone to work with a broken hand, and then a broken foot. Pretty damn good for a carpenter/painter up and down ladders. Need I say more? I got a keeper!
But, if you want to bake some cookies and send me some, I'll stroke...your ego...layful:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

By God Bags if he's man enough for you...he has my respect...I was just being funny/stupid earlier...no offense..a man who takes care of his lady is a real man. I was just never taught how to be a good husband...bad examples and all...so I actually envy those men who do it naturally.


edit: that sounds like I'm blaming my dad. I'm not...I was too stupid to learn then and not quick enough now...my fault...not his.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> By God Bags if he's man enough for you...he has my respect...I was just being funny/stupid earlier...no offense..a man who takes care of his lady is a real man. I was just never taught how to be a good husband...bad examples and all...so I actually envy those men who do it naturally.
> 
> edit: that sounds like I'm blaming my dad. I'm not...I was too stupid to learn then and not quick enough now...my fault...not his.


You've never offended me! You make me laugh my ass off!! He doesnt do that..he's kind of corny. Lovable, but, corny.
I spent 20 yrs in construction myself. The soft edges wore off a long time ago.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmmm.

SOS. Top and an old Army Mess Sergeant taught me how to make it. I only make it at work on days we have some staffing.

My son is Gluten and Dairy intolerant. My wife is Gluten intolerant.

I have made it using rice flour for the roux but using Mocha Mix in lieu of milk was not so tasty and almond milk (even the unflavored) still has a taste to it. My son didn't complain. He ate a loaf of gluten free bread and enough SOS to stop up a Platoon. Of elephants.

Dad always put sunny side up eggs on ours. So did the Mess Sergeant at the Rod and Gun Club at Fort Hood. He went up and down in rank so much my Dad nicknamed him See Saw. When Top retired and went to work for DOD, I graduated High School from Copperas Cove. My last year there, went deer hunting on base, and Ole' See Saw made it back to E7. He was retiring later that year. Gave me a talk, Ole See Saw. Remember what Top taught you, Son. Remember, you lead from the front, Boy, not the rear like most of the MoFo's (pointing at some Brass over in the corner). He'd seen me grow up from a 4"5' boy of 13 to the 6"1' middle linebacker. He hugged me, crying no less, then went back to the kitchen.

I never knew if Sarge had a family or kids. He treated me like his own, so I felt blessed. Also very blessed that he taught me to use some COFFEE instead of just WATER when you make the gravy. And to leave the meat IN the pot when you make the ROUX. And to sauté onions and some garlic in the pot before you start browning the ground beef.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

295? 295? Not that it's related or anything but you have any cats?
I'm just saying,,,


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Nope. But, He has held my hair while I was puking..


Any man that holds your hair while you wretch your guts out is a keeper.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I also want to recipe please


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I've met AJ and I concur, he is a nice guy. Do not ban him.
> 
> On a side note: I want all of the mods to take notice that I did not even touch BagLady's open invitation. Just sayin'...


Its only one mod you need to be worried about, he is a jack booted thug to what I'm told 

But I hope Mrs inor had a fire truck on stand by for your kitchen efforts and all... Just to be safe (speaking if experience, there is a reason im a fire fighter, its so when I cook I know what to do when it goes wrong Lol)


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still reeling from the thought of Inor in the kitchen. My world has been turned upside-down!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

COME ON!,Man up you guys!.you like to cook!...admit it!...at least admit you burn stuff on the BBQ!.

I must confess....I love to cook.with more than four ingredients most of the time even.I even bake stuff sometimes.

Cooking is actually a good stress reliever,you have to remain cognisant of what your cooking at the time.no time to worry about other crap.

Good for you Inor,keep at it.at least when the wife bans you from the house,you can cook something!:highly_amused:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Monkey Bread is done. Now wait until Inor takes his lunch break. He is teaching a virtual class this week from his office downstairs. Nice having him home.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The toffee came out good - chewy, not hard as a rock = success.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> The toffee came out good - chewy, not hard as a rock = success.


It is good. Nice and buttery.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Your homeowners insurance is paid up I hope.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Box of frogs said:


> Your homeowners insurance is paid up I hope.


He even cleaned up after himself. Smoke alarms didn't go off. Didn't even hear any swearing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> COME ON!,Man up you guys!.you like to cook!...admit it!...at least admit you burn stuff on the BBQ!.
> 
> I must confess....I love to cook.with more than four ingredients most of the time even.I even bake stuff sometimes.
> 
> ...


I enjoy cooking and have become pretty damn good at it. Although I only like doing when I'm in a cooking mood. I also clean, fix/make stuff and prep. Why a lady hasn't snatched me up yet is a mystery. Maybe it's all the hair. Probably the hair.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I enjoy cooking and have become pretty damn good at it. Although I only like doing when I'm in a cooking mood. I also clean, fix/make stuff and prep. Why a lady hasn't snatched me up yet is a mystery. Maybe it's all the hair. Probably the hair.


Try a nice hair conditioner. And avoid that slicked back look.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I enjoy cooking and have become pretty damn good at it. Although I only like doing when I'm in a cooking mood. I also clean, fix/make stuff and prep. Why a lady hasn't snatched me up yet is a mystery. Maybe it's all the hair. Probably the hair.


Wear glasses. In the winter, when I wear a beard, Mrs Inor calls me her Q-Tip with eyes.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

longrider said:


> I'm still reeling from the thought of Inor in the kitchen. *My world has been turned upside-down!*


...And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a kitchen in my underwear.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually I enjoy cooking too - go out back, get eggs from under the hens, bring inside. In a cast iron skillet pour some extra virgin olive oil. Fry up a few slices of thick cut bologna, remove from pan and fry eggs. Make and butter toast while eggs cook.
Put everything on a plate, add hot sauce (preferably Mexican or made in Louisiana).
Enjoy a Southron ******* Breakfast. Good any hour of the day.
For that extra treat, substitute fried Spam for the bologna.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually I enjoy cooking too - go out back, get eggs from under the hens, bring inside. In a cast iron skillet pour some extra virgin olive oil. Fry up a few slices of thick cut bologna, remove from pan and fry eggs. Make and butter toast while eggs cook.
> Put everything on a plate, add hot sauce (preferably Mexican or made in Louisiana).
> Enjoy a Southron ******* Breakfast. Good any hour of the day.
> For that extra treat, substitute fried Spam for the bologna.


Spam fried up with a tablespoon or two of maple syrup! Now we're talkin' baby!

I never thought much about bologna until I was down in Oklahoma City for a week a few years ago and discovered smoked bologna. Smoked bologna slathered with good BBQ sauce or hot sauce... That is good enough to make you do crime!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Former NASCAR driver Sterling Marlin always ate a bologna sandwich before a race as a good luck superstition.
Kinda like Dave Marcis always raced in wing tip shoes for luck.
Sadly, those good ol boy days are gone.


----------

